# All 3 together



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I tried very hard today to get the 3 kids to sit nice for a pic







No wonder i dont try very often







it was a nightmare.

So enjoy, it will be a loooooooong time before you see them together again
















Presenting my 3 babies























[attachment=14915:attachment]
[attachment=14916:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOWOWOWOWOEEEEE!!!



I love them, they look great, what can I say, except they l







k beautiful!!!







Andrea~


















Burp.....







Excuse me...


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh Elaine, they are gorgeous.














I know exactly what you are talking about with getting them to all sit together. It's near impossible in my house.







Great pictures!







How much does Abbie wiegh now?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Burp....
































> Oh my gosh Elaine, they are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Robin







the last time i weighed her she was 3.5 lbs. My little munchkin


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pictures, good job!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww!!! great pictures, elaine!!







your gang is gorgeous.







and look at that little abbie!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

great pictures! i can't believe you managed to get all 3 to behave long enough to snap the picture!!! thanks for sharing, your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh wow, they are all looking at the camera too, amazing







you did a good job and they are so cute







. you must frame that one


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG







Three of them look BEAUTIFUL







You must be really proud of them









I always like to see group pictures of lil fluffbuts


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg they look gorgeous Elaine, you have three beautiful kids there






















I doubt I will ever get Scooby and Koko together for some time to come, Scooby is peed off a bit about his new brother, mainly because Koko just loves to nip and chase him


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Those are great pictures! pretty babies


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, fabulous!!! What a wonderful picture of three totally adorable Malts!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pictures! I have trouble taking a good picture of just Lady!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

looks like you did a good job!














they are all pretty babies


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pictures of your angels, Elaine. They strike a great pose. And what a handsome (and beautiful) family.

Give them all big hugs from me and Bonnie.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww great pic. They are adorable like usual.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh they are just darling beautiful fur kidz you have


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Very cute pics Elaine!


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I am SO impressed! I can't get decent pictures of ONE doggie, much less three!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

OH! OH! OH! Look at those three -- that's a great photo and we all appreciate how hard it is to get even one to look at the camera. Great job! So happy to see little Abbie again -- last photo she was just a wee one.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Your kids are adorable.........just love the way they are looking at the camera. Perfect in every way!
What a treasure to have not just one lovely.....BUT.......three of them!


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

OMG how cute they all are!! and they are all looking at the cam...how did you do that? lol they are sooo beautiful! great pic!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Elaine, I love the pictures especially the second one. I am so jealous you have three, their all beautiful


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Elaine, you did a great job!!!























They look beautiful!























Arn't three FUN to get a photo of? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA









enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy</span>


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Elaine,

Those are two of the CUTEST pictures I have ever seen







How did you get all THREE to look right into the camera??? They are so beautiful - you must be so proud of your furball family. I do hope you sent those shots to Joe







Thanks for sharing such precious pictures









ginny & zoe & bella



> Cindy</span>[/B]




Cindy,

Your siggy is also adorable


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

They are just precious!







It is so hard for me to get Tango to sit for a picture so I cannot even imagine trying to get 3 Malts to sit for one!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

They look adorable Elaine




















Thanks for sharing






















Dede and the little sausage from down under



[attachment=14936:attachment]


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWW great pictures!!!!! They are so cute and it is my DREAM to have 3 Malti-babies!!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Great pictures of your angels, Elaine. They strike a great pose. And what a handsome (and beautiful) family.
> 
> Give them all big hugs from me and Bonnie.
> 
> ...


Big Hugs been delivered



















Thanks everyone














I am so proud of my babies







Maltese are just the best












> Omg they look gorgeous Elaine, you have three beautiful kids there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will take time but i'm sure Scooby will come round to Koko soon, it was like that here too Janet but now i'd say things have really settled & they all get along great. Right now the 3 of them are sleeping side by side on the sofa beside me











> OMG how cute they all are!! and they are all looking at the cam...how did you do that? lol they are sooo beautiful! great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! the big secret, my daughter held a packet of crisps next to my head LOL It was no easy task & quite a few pics got deleted.




> Elaine,
> 
> Those are two of the CUTEST pictures I have ever seen
> 
> ...


Thanks Ginny







i can tell you it will not be happening again for a while, they were looking at me like i was some sort of crazy woman


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pic, just beautiful


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

such great pictures!
they actually look all comfy sitting together
i would not have guessed they gave you a hard time...

so cute!!!
wish we could get together and have a HUGE puppy party!!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Louis is in love with all 3!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> such great pictures!
> they actually look all comfy sitting together
> i would not have guessed they gave you a hard time...
> 
> ...



Oh Inbal, imagine that! It would be a maltese heaven puppy party







Offcourse i would have to take your 4 home with me


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking good! Great pictures. It was well worth the frustration.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Love it. Bet little Abbie runs the show.
Aimee


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275738
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you will have to take me too them








they go where ever i go...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275867
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fancy a trip to Scotland then do you?


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

abbie is such a peanut!

They are all so cute, you must be busy with three long coats!


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

Love the picture. I don't have any of my pups all together.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww







I know how it is to not have your babies all looking at the camera at once! ha! Good job! CUTE!


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Great job and great pic they take together.. That will go down in history..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are terriic shots of alllllll of them! They don't, however, look
like they are lovin it. LOL Tooooooooo cute!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> They don't, however, look like they are lovin it. LOL Tooooooooo cute![/B]



Thats because, they see the scary face at the other end of the camera! Me going














LOL


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=276185
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you will have to take me too them








they go where ever i go...








[/B][/QUOTE]

Fancy a trip to Scotland then do you?















[/B][/QUOTE]

as long as we don't need to fly through Heathrow...


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Those pics are well worth all your hard work, Elaine.







Got them on my kitchen notice board - just to remind me that beautiful Malts *do* exist in the UK.







Hope you're going to submit one for the calendar.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Great pictures! I have trouble taking a good picture of just Lady![/B]


 



I'm with you, just getting a good one of Indy is so hard to do







All three of your babies are just beautiful







I just want to give them all a big


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Beautiful,I sure wish I could get my 3 to sit for a pic !


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG!!! How cute is that???? But.... I like seeing pics of all three of them, darnit! Abbie is just so precious next to the big boys. It just makes her so much more petite!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Those pics are well worth all your hard work, Elaine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Offcourse beautiful Malts exist in the UK







you have one sitting next to you right now







speeking of...i need a PJ & Daisy fix


----------

